# Which disinfectant?



## Vectis (Dec 3, 2011)

I currently use Beaphar deep clean (the reptile clear version for my crestie and the other blue version for my small furries), but wondered whether this was good enough for my crestie. I do have a tub of Virkon S tablets which I use for the furries if any are in isolation or for cages between occupants, though I find it a little harsh on my hands to use. 

If the Beaphar isn't good enough, would the Virkon be ok for my crestie? I have read that others use F10 for their reptiles. Is this solution ok for rodents too? Does it irritate hands?

Ideally I would like one good disinfectant that is suitable for both my reptile and rodents (obviously in different spray bottles to reduce any contamination from my hands while cleaning). It may not be possible, but thought it worth asking!


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

F10 does a wide range of animals from birds, mammals and reptiles and people have a had alot of sucess with it


----------



## pfrank (Aug 22, 2011)

f10 :no1:


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I use F10 on my reps and my rats and its amazing stuff : victory:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

I use Trigene, but only because we use it at work. It's hospital grade disinfectant, and pretty much the same as F10 only much more concentrated (same ingredients, except the Polymeric (Hexamethylene) Biguanide Hydrochloride in Trigene is 2% compared to F10 at 0.4% and the Benzyl Ammonium Chloride is 12.5% compared to F10s 5.4% Safe for human and animal use, non toxic, non irritating (unless you're pouring the concentrate over yourself! Then it's just gross and sticky)


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

We use trigene. Only because my wife uses it at vetiranary practce


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

I use F10 myself, but have used Beaphar deep clean when I couldn't source F10. I found it ok, it did the job. I did find it odd that it had absolutely no scent to it at all though. I didn't have as much confidence in it as F10 which is why I went back to that as soon as I found some.


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

I have used the F10, Medivet and Vetark before, all of these work fine.


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Swell uk have just brought out there own brand so i am going to try that


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

*Beaphar disinfecent*

Ive used Beaphar for my cresties with no problems.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have used Trigene, Virkon and F10.

Trigene (Green) is the strongest but the most expensive - this is the one widely used in vets/hospitals. I buy it from my local Vets in 1L Concerntrate - this could easily last me a yr or 2. I was told by a VET that it becomes inactive if used in a metal container i.e metal mop bucket. - but not sure it if true as they use this as a solution in autoclaves? Can only buy from a Vets. *POM-VPS*

I keep the Virkon Powder Sachets (Pink) in my first Aid kit & as spares. This too is used in Vets and is easy store, as you can get powder & liquid form. Can only get from a Vets.*POM-VPS*

F10 (Clear/yellow) is defo the cheapest and is well know on this forum. Personally I don't like the smell but I guess it does the trick. I believe its not as strong a disinfectant as the others. Can buy online & from pet supermarkets.*AVM-GSL*

In a nut Shell:-
I use the F10 wipes when doing a substrate change (weekly)
I soak all food bowl/water bowls in it for an hr when cleaning & give a good rinse.

When I have a sick animal/Full Deep Clean or want to introduce a new pairs of animals I use Trigene/Virkon.


All these ingredients can be found on the defra website and a list of which is approved to be used when certain outbreaks occur - please be warned most are Farm Animal Diseases, and not relevant to Reptile keeping - but is good to know!


----------



## xdow (Mar 26, 2010)

greendale9061 said:


> I have used Trigene, Virkon and F10.
> 
> Trigene (Green) is the strongest but the most expensive - this is the one widely used in vets/hospitals. I buy it from my local Vets in 1L Concerntrate - this could easily last me a yr or 2. I was told by a VET that it becomes inactive if used in a metal container i.e metal mop bucket. - but not sure it if true as they use this as a solution in autoclaves? Can only buy from a Vets. *POM-VPS*
> 
> I keep the Virkon Powder Sachets (Pink) in my first Aid kit & as spares. This too is used in Vets and is easy store, as you can get powder & liquid form. Can only get from a Vets.*POM-VPS*


you can buy both of these online, i've been buying 1kg tubs of virkon powder for years now and using it with all the animals, cleaning up after the dog after house accidents, in my feeder mouse cages, snakes viv, hamster tank, budgie cage, quail enclosure and in the rabbit & guinea pig hutches with really good results. it's also not a bad price.

i've used trigene advanced before as well (used to fill up a little bottle at college every week from their massive barrel of concentrate, but shhh!  )
it has a nicer smell than virkon and isn't as harsh on the skin.

found this thread when looking into F10 as i want to try it, apparently it has a much less caustic effect on skin than virkon (and i'm currently sat here with elbow length gloves, covering my arms & hands which have a very thick layer of E45 on them to try and get some moisture back into my skin, so can definitely vouch for it being harsh on skin at more than a 1% solution)

only thing with virkon which i found out recently is the strongest concentration you can make with it is 4%.


----------



## greendale9061 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Trigene, Virkon, F10*

Which website do you buy the virkon from. I have only seen the low dossage Virkon, do you by the high concerntrate tablets in the yellow bucket, I think Virkon S?

Also if any one knows where to get Trigene HLD (Anigene) online from, would love to know.

I've seen a few bottles on Ebay but want a offical supplier instead of paying the Vets Prices.

Thanks


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

Disinfectants - Virkon - SPH Supplies 

thats where i have always brought my virkon  never had an issues with it :blush:


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

sorry to post this on your thread, but has anyone used this disinfectant with reptiles? as i too have been wondering which to use :blush:

Formula H 2lt - SPH Supplies


----------



## xdow (Mar 26, 2010)

greendale9061 said:


> Which website do you buy the virkon from. I have only seen the low dossage Virkon, do you by the high concerntrate tablets in the yellow bucket, I think Virkon S?
> 
> Also if any one knows where to get Trigene HLD (Anigene) online from, would love to know.
> 
> ...


It's Virkon S i use.
Like ferretgirl, i've used SPH supplies before, they sell both the tablets (which make up to 500ml i think - not used them in a long long while as the powder is a much better deal when you go through a lot of it)
and the 1 and 5kg tubs of loose powder, which you add 1 scoop to 1 litre of water for a 1% solution. 

I've also ordered from Farmchem before
and my most recent was from VioVet just last week as i also ordered a bottle of Imaverol to treat my guineas for a fungal problem.


it's been so long since i looked into Trigene i can't recall anywhere which has it for sale unfortunately. it's too far out of my price range.


Formula H, after a quick look around just now, it doesn't appear to be effective against fungi (or at least there is nothing to say that it is.)


It's made by Petlife who also make Conficlean, which is effective against fungi and is also a cleaning agent.
i've only ever heard good reviews on Conficlean from small animal owners, though i don't personally know any reptile keepers who use it.

In fact, i know (or rather knew, at this point in time) one person who doesn't even bother to disinfect his snakes vivarium, and to my knowledge, hasn't changed her substrate in at least 11 months. but the less said about him the better. :censor:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I use milton


----------



## xdow (Mar 26, 2010)

I've now switched to F10 over Virkon S.

as during this episode with the guinea pigs and rabbits, i've discovered that Virkon S isn't effective against fungal spores as i was told it was a couple of years ago :censor:

what a pain in the bum.
i do like Virkon though, the colour indicator is a brilliant little system.

with the F10 just being clear, there's no real indication that it's still stable and working. with Virkon though, if it's pink, you're good to go.


----------

